# new large scale train dealer



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys:

Just rec'd this ad email from a new dealer:


*Website:*
http://wi-trains.us5.list-manage.co...7cc6c76fd0
*E-mail: *
http://ca.mc1603.mail.yahoo.com/mc/...%20Trains!
*Toll-Free:*
*(855) WI-Trains*


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

email address and email address corrections :

web site www.wi-trains.com

email [email protected]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Matt, Tom and Lisle ....














Out of the ashes............


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's good to see someone new entering the fray! Good luck and congrats!!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't aware HWL sold actual train sets. 

I do notice, though, there are no prices listed for quite a few items - like all the USA train sets.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was the first to infect his new forum


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

So is this the guy who bought all the old stock cheap from St. Aubins?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 12 Jun 2012 11:02 AM 
I was the first to infect his new forum








I wonder why the forum is half in English and half in German....or did you even notice that?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope they make a good go of it.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope they can hang on and bring us some RR stuff. Where they located at? Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think Matt was able to buy any significant amount of the original stock. This is what I heard, and the fact that none of it is on his web site pretty much confirms it, right? 

Greg


----------

